# Gästebuch Problem



## Dadelu (2. Dez 2004)

Hallo ich will mir ein Gästebuch machen, dass auf JSP basiert.
Nun Einträge herauslesen ist ja kein Problem. Jedoch muss man ja den "pointer" auf den letzten Eintrag setzen, damit der neuste Beitrag auch zu oberst geschrieben wird.

Jedoch nun hier meine Frage.

Ich will ja nicht alle Beiträge auf einer Seite anzeigen. Sondern pro X Beiträge soll eine extra seite unten angezeigt werden. Dies könnte ich gut lösen, mit hilfe einer ID. Jedoch lese ich ja die Beiträge von hinten.. Nun wollte ich fragen, ob jemand ein Beispiel kennt oder einen Tipp hat?!

Danke und Gruss


----------



## foobar (2. Dez 2004)

Guck dir mal das Pattern Value List Handler an.


----------



## Seb^ (2. Dez 2004)

Also, wenn die die Einträgein ner Datenbank speicherst kannst du die Einträge von neu -> alt auslesen

SELECT felder FROM tabelle WHERE irgend = was ORDER BY id DESC


Wenn ich recht weis dann ist DESC = absteigend und ASC = aufsteigend

Und dass dass du nur x Beiträge pro Seite ausliest kannst du am einfachsten so realisieren, dass du nen übergabeparameter mit der aktuellen seite machst


----------

